# Google Adsense - Webseite "ohne Content"



## kourty (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst meine Website mit Google Adsense ausstatten und vielleicht eine bisschen Geld verdienen.  

Allerdings besteht meine Webseite nur aus einer einzigen Webseite, auf der man lediglich Informationen aus einer Tabelle auslesen kann, ---> es also keinen Text gibt, aus dem Google schließen könnte, worum es in der Webseite geht und wer die Besucher sind. Die Seite hat allerdings schon einige Besucher, die auch klar eine Zielgruppe bilden. Somit ist meine Frage, ob man das Google mitteilen kann? Als Google Adsense Tipp lese ich immer wieder, dass "der Content gut sein muss" um Geld zu verdienen, ich habe allerdings in dem Sinne keinen Content. Nimmt Google Adsense meine Seite dann überhaupt auf?


----------



## CPoly (19. Juli 2011)

kourty hat gesagt.:


> Nimmt Google Adsense meine Seite dann überhaupt auf?



Ich bezweifele es nach deiner Schilderung. Aber ohne die Seite zu sehen, lässt sich das schlecht sagen.


----------

